# 1940 Schwinn New World-my favarite



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is one of my favarite bikes,A 1940 Schwinn New World.All original,including pre-war United States rubber tires,the ONLY item not original are the brake pads.I do have the original(stamped Schwinn) .The bike is a great rider,3 speeds of fun.Original pre-war Sturmey Archer,AC "SPEED CHIEF" speedo ,1941 Tacoma bicycle license plate ,pre-war Torrington 4 star racing pedals.Just a real cool bike.Anybody know where one can find a hat in the ring decal for the seat tube?Water transfer? Schwinn New world decals?


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 25, 2008)

*Decal*

Go to the Heritage Forums on the Schwinn site. Place a wanted ad in the classifieds. Someone will have one. Pat


----------



## sam (Sep 28, 2008)

correct Schwinn New world decal can be had at nostalgic reflections


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 10, 2008)

give us some pictures!  Is it fillet brazed?  I've been hankering after an old New World.


----------



## mruiz (Nov 23, 2008)

*I have a New World 1948*

I am working on this 1948 I got from VMAX4, I am missing one fender brace, one is incorect. And handle bars grips with the scrip logo. I don't have pics at the moment still cleaning it up. Single speed cog/freewheel, large flange.
 Mitch


----------

